# Cave of Wonders / Tiger Head



## shetaizettai (Apr 24, 2020)

So I'm looking for an RPer who would be willing to rp a NSFW plot as the Cave of Wonders from Aladdin with an life-sized anthro or human male. 

I'm sure you're asking how that would work. Well that's exactly what I'd be willing to discuss. Please reply if you're interested in doing something like this.


----------



## shetaizettai (Apr 29, 2020)

-


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

no


----------



## shetaizettai (Jul 4, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> no


Why not?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 4, 2020)

shetaizettai said:


> Why not?


cus no


----------



## shetaizettai (Jul 4, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> cus no


Then why are you even replying?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 5, 2020)

shetaizettai said:


> Then why are you even replying?


That's a good question.


----------



## shetaizettai (Jul 6, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> That's a good question.


Well every time you reply and troll or kinkshame me, this thread gets bumped for others to see. So joke's on you.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 6, 2020)

Maybe bumping was my intention. Maybe it wasn't. The world may never know.


----------



## UND3ADPIZZA (Mar 9, 2021)

shetaizettai said:


> So I'm looking for an RPer who would be willing to rp a NSFW plot as the Cave of Wonders from Aladdin with an life-sized anthro or human male.
> 
> I'm sure you're asking how that would work. Well that's exactly what I'd be willing to discuss. Please reply if you're interested in doing something like this.


Ok this will work perfectly because I'm male hooman.


----------



## shetaizettai (Aug 2, 2021)

Bump


----------

